# Wabash County



## jsmith

All from wabash county


----------



## jsmith

Anyone finding some in wabash county?


----------



## bige9771

I went last night but didn't find anything. But i ran into 2 guys that had some real small ones maybe an inch to an inch and a half. Not very big at all! the ground is right for em as long as we can keep some warm weather around they will be poppin.


----------



## jsmith

Went out to the state park today and only found one small spike, but talk to some guys that had found some small grays. Ill be back at it tomorrow


----------



## jsmith

Found 22 grays today, it's time!!!


----------



## lovinshroomin

I went to same state park monday..nothing. Good job!! Hope I find some too!!


----------



## rod0315

I was at the salamonie reservoir today spend 6 hours found 11 small grays. Father in law walked at his door in town and found 8 of them. 4" to 6". Heading to Huntington county tomorrow


----------



## hippyshroomdude

Went out along the EEL River this evening...found 2 small grays and 1 small yellow...all around dead elms. Its just starting.. "Keep hunting my friends"


----------



## blindin1i

Found 7 blacks and 4 fresh grays 1 1/2 -3" Start doing the rain dance and hunt on!


----------



## shroomsnake

found 100 to the east of you guys went back to the same spots and pick another 26 found a slew of yellows not that big 2 inches max some were 3 but i did find some 5 inch grays..


----------



## shroomsnake

that will be to the west of ya's my bad..


----------



## jsmith

Went out to a different woods today, and found nothing  some places are good and some places are not. KEEP LOOKING!!!!!!!!


----------



## clearcreekwoodswoman

FINALLY! Found 16 morels yesterday, May 9, in northern Wabash County, near N. Manchester. Mostly greys, some yellows. Smallish--sizes ranged from 2.5--5 inches. All found within 3 feet of the base of 2 different dying elms. The most productive tree was newly dying last year, when it produced 35-40. Yesterday, I found 14 of the 16 near this tree. The other tree is pretty close to being a barkless, dead skeleton--surprising that it is still producing at all. It has produced 2-3 morels for each of the past 3 years, which is unusual in my experience. I usually find dozens the first year the tree starts losing bark and shows no leafbudding, then maybe 3-6 the next year and then typically none. 
Other trees in the same forest, similar conditions had 0 morels. Always so mysterious why one produces and another that looks equivalent in every way does not.


----------



## clearcreekwoodswoman

Found 16 beautiful, large (4.5-6 inches tall and about 3 inches in diameter) yellow morels on Sat. May 11 in northern Wabash County (N. Manchester area). All under a newly dying elm (leafless but not yet shedding its bark) on a north-facing slope. Went back last night and found one more under the same tree. It appeared fresh--don't think I overlooked it on Saturday, though possible it was smaller then and hidden under leaves.


----------



## jsmith

It's almost time about 1-2 more weeks!!!!


----------



## lovinshroomin

@Fro!!??? You really think so?? I was thinking at least May...


----------



## jsmith

Oh yeah I would say in 2 weeks or less, it's getting it warm for nothing to start happening


----------



## jsmith

To warm*****


----------



## mlada33

I found 11 small blacks this morning in Grant County.. The yellows should start popping any day now..


----------



## huntingtonshrooms

Where's the pics to prove it? The ground doesn't even look close around here.


----------



## mlada33

I'm not going thru the hassle of uploading pics just so you'll believe me.. My word is good, and the blacks are up in Grant County.. If you don't want to believe me that's fine, you can stay at home while I'm out picking and leave more for me to find..


----------



## jsmith

My neighbor just came to my house with 3 little blacks she found today. She also said she wasn't out looking for very long so they are definitely starting to pop!!!!


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Mlada33,I believe you. Went for a hike tonight and although I didn't find any mushrooms I did see a lot of trillium and may apples . Unfortunately the sunny open areas are really drying out.We need rain soon to have a banner year. Keep your fingers crossed. This could be a great year if we get a little more moisture. The later areas should still produce because of the moisture we received this winter. :-D


----------



## morelas must-shroom

P.S. I hunt in Huntington and Wabash Counties.


----------



## mlada33

Morelas, Yeah we def need more rain and the forecast isn't calling for it until next week.. Hopefully that little bit we got last night and this morning will make a few more pop before this weekend.. I hunt really close to the Grant/Wabash County line.. I've got some spots that my grandpa use to take me to when I was little.. I've literally hunted these spots my whole life (33 years) and they have never not produced.. I always find enough to share with my friends and family.. It's amazing how nature operates, constantly changing things while keeping everything the same.. I think this year is gonna be one of the best morel years we've had in a long time, a lot of snow normally equals a lot of morels come spring time..


----------



## jsmith

Found 21 spikes and 2 small grays in wabash co tonight


----------



## hippyshroomdude

Found 3 small Greys today by a dead Elm...first of the year. Still a bit dry and just a bit early. Northern part of the county


----------



## old man

I found 19 yesterday in Wabash, County-18 spikes and one grey-in an area I generally find hundreds. All very fresh. Looks to be another strange year. Maybe with this warm air and rain coming in, things will pick up. Good luck-all


----------



## youngestoldman

Found 6 small greys this morning


----------



## old man

Found 5 morels and one spike today in Wabash County- prime spot generally find hundreds there. I left at noon, to hot for me. Will go back again in the morning. Only have 35 all told so far. That is sad, cause I generally find enough for everyone in the family. Well, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Old man, I found 2 grays and 4 yellows tonight in Wabash County. Need rain bad!!!Could still be a good year if we get some rain. Going to try a wetter area tomorrow. Good luck


----------



## jsmith

Found 1 yellow and 5 spikes today, we need rain bad.


----------



## old man

I found 9 spikes and 10 morel today. looked like the morel had just come up. real fresh. Typically this woods produces thousands, but last two years has really dropped off . We are supposed to get some rain, hopefully that will give us a great year. Not holding my breath, though after the drought yr before last seemed to kill off a lot of the underground mushroom organisms that the scientist say cover several acres and produce mushrooms to reproduce. By this time of year I generally have thousands. Good luck


----------



## old man

I found 9 spikes and 10 morel today. looked like the morel had just come up. real fresh. Typically this woods produces thousands, but last two years has really dropped off . We are supposed to get some rain, hopefully that will give us a great year. Not holding my breath, though after the drought yr before last seemed to kill off a lot of the underground mushroom organisms that the scientist say cover several acres and produce mushrooms to reproduce. By this time of year I generally have thousands. Good luck Moralas Must-Room-keep looking


----------



## imfubar

Near Salamonie on wed.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Thanks for the picture imfubar.I needed the inspiration. Haven't found many yet this year,but I know they are out there. Old man good luck to you also.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Found 14 nice ones today. Half of which were fresh grays. Wabash County. Mostly on west facing banks.


----------



## hippyshroomdude

Wabash county…Its a tricky year. Its all about the conditions and the woods type. I went to three different woods on Saturday, that my family own and I have hunted my whole life…searched for 6 hours…first two nothing and the third one I found three areas of morels around three dead elms…the third woods is usually very swampy but this year its pretty dry…the morels were greys and big yellows…only about 30 total but given the year its a good find. No complaints here.
I search looking up at the dead trees, as much as I do looking down at the ground….in other words, If you are just out wandering randomly, your wasting your time this year. Find the dead elms with bark still on them and you will find a few. Good luck my friends


----------



## old man

My grandson and I found 20-mostly morel Saturday. My cousin just came in with 5 very big morels. fresh too, so the 2 inch rain last night helped.


----------



## [email protected]_com

found all of mine at marsh grocery today!!!


----------



## old man

My grandson and I found 30 over the weekend. Sure isn't like it used to be here. Used to go out one time and get enough to cover the dinning room table. Had to freeze them up for later. Now we eat them in one serving. lol


----------



## old man

I only found 5 big morel today, and walked 100 miles, it seemed -for an 83 yr old-probbably only 1-1/2 mile. This woods generally produces thousands. One of the morels was starting to deteriorate . Personally I have only found close to 65 this yr. so far.


----------



## old man

Only found five yesterday-all nice big morel-one was starting to age. This woods used to produce thousands for me. Something wrong here.


----------



## huntingtonshrooms

Old man- my normal spots aren't producing as much this year either but I am finding them in places they haven't grown in the past. I still haven't found more than a few in 1 spot though. Very scattered.


----------



## drewbie

finding lots of fresh morels in south bend area. first wknd in may mostly grays and blacks, then on mothers day found over 120 white morels. have patience; they will keep coming with this rain.


----------



## hippyshroomdude

Northern Wabash County...Found a bunch of fresh yellows and whites around dead ash this evening...its still going 
Keep hunting!


----------



## cliff

IDK too damn wet and too damn cold. Plus the fields are swamps getting there.


----------



## old man

Went out yesterday-checked two woods special spots- Came back with two tics-no mushrooms-Wabash Co.


----------



## jsmith

I went out for about a hour yesterday to the state park and didn't find anything yet. I did see 3 other people out looking tho so if your not looking you need to start. It should be soon the May flowers are growing


----------



## morelas must-shroom

I had the same results fro. Looks like my spots need another week. Good luck.


----------



## old man

I went to my favorite hotspots today. May Apples were spread out but no mayapple flowers yet. Most of the the other wild flowers were blooming, too, but I got skunked on the mushrooms. This is the only big woods I found them in last year. Seemed pretty dry, we only rec 1/4 inch rain here in Wabash in the last rain.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

I was at the state park today, but I was fishing. The woods floor doesn't look quite ready yet. I've never hunted the park, but fish the lake a lot. I figured that I better get some fishing in, because the next few weeks will be mushroom hunting. I am worried about the extended cool week ahead. Soil temps are just starting to get right and now 50's/30's are predicted for all of next week. By the way, I'm from Huntington.


----------



## old man

I went on line-looked up morel underground systems- was surprised-it said the mushroom systems can be miles long, and these systems put up mushrooms that are eaten by animals (humans ha)and others, then when they have bowl movement in woods-this will spread mushroom systems. So I guess the mesh bag idea is out.. These systems break down old dead roots and stumps of many different plants including trees. I know my best hot spots are in areas that the real big trees were logged off years ago and the shorter timber is left where the sun can get in. When one of my hot spots starts producing, I go back several times for new arrivals . If I go in a very large area in Mich or Wis I use a GPS. I'm in my 80 s so I'm a wimp on keeping track of the sun-etc any more. lol I have thrown out mushroom parts and water in my yard for years and have never produced a mushroom-so if you see me sneak out of my house and make a deposit under one of my dead trees-??? wink-wink


----------



## old man

PS-I think this will be a much better year, as soon as this 30 degree weather is gone-Good luck. I notice the red bud is out, may apples are up good-but no corn planting yet up here-Wabash


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Rain today, 'shrooming tomorrow!


----------



## jsmith

I went out again today, still nothing but they should be popping up anytime now


----------



## jsmith

gound 2 small greys today


----------



## youngestoldman

Found 4 decent greys today. Should be up good by Saturday


----------



## markkutter

nothing yet in grant county but a friend found a small gray in Huntington, keep after it!


----------



## joeshmoe

First find of the year Grant county, Marion. found 16 very small greys and 7 pretty big yellows. all in my neighbors yard. usual spots not looking good. I'll be hunting spots that dont produce every year. good luck and happy hunting this weekend!


----------



## old man

My grandson and I checked about 50 hot spots yesterday, and only found one dray grey sponge. This area used to produce 1000 s, but we did get several tics that were hungry. This woods has hundreds of underground mycelium plants, but we only found the one dry grey sponge they produced.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Old man, here is what I posted in the Grant County thread, what's your thoughts?

"Well, between Grant County today and Wabash County last evening, I checked all of the spots where I’ve found them in the last few years, as well as a couple of new areas and have one small grey to show for it. One year ago tomorrow (May 3), I found 78 yellows and 23 greys in these same spots. So, either:

a: They are later than last year in this area
b: Every one of my spots coincidentally are not going to produce this year
c: It’s going to be a bad year for this area

I’m going to say a. I know others have mentioned signs that the morels are up, mine is that when the apple trees are in bloom, it’s time to look for yellows. I have noticed that the apple trees are budding, but not in full bloom in Huntington and surrounding counties. As another poster mentioned, it is beginning to get dry. After a warm rain Monday/Monday night and temperatures in the upper 70′s and lows in the 50′s, by Wednesday or Thursday they should be going strong."

I didn't find any ticks, but I flushed a turkey 5 feet in front on me. Thought I was going to have to change my shorts.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Butch, I'm with you. My spots aren't producing either. Found one today in three hours. It was in a creek bottom. Other people weren't finding them either except one guy who had about ten. Not good for this time of the season. Like you said if we get some nice rain we can still salvage at least the end of the season.


----------



## old man

Brusbusterbutch-I am thinking this coming week of hot weather will let us know what to expect. I found two elephant ears today in one of my hot spots close to an old sugar shack , and they are the first to always come up in this woods. Never found any thing else. I use to get bushels of spikes in this woods but the last two years no spikes, but still found the morels there and elephant ears. We have old pictures of our kitchen table piled high with mushrooms, but since the big drought things have really changed. I checked one of my best places on Salamonie two days ago, never found any then either. Tomorrow I plan on looking at one of my spots on Missiniwa Reservoir , good luck


----------



## joeshmoe

i've been finding them close to town in small patch woods about 15 all were 5ft from the edge of the woods in briars and never no more than 1 or 2 in a spot making it harder to find em but i have been walking them same spots the last 2 days finding a couple more each day! I've never found em in any of these spots not sure to keep checking them every year?? 
This rain and warm weather should get em popping! hopefully this week i can put up the the potatoe sack and get the trashbags out lol!!


----------



## old man

Yep-finding very few, but BIG MORELS- four yesterday-few and far between-Undergrowth getting up there now too, so carry a stick. good luck


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Found a dozen nice yellows on Saturday but also found a dozen rotten ones. Going to hit a dark ditch I have good luck in one more time mid week and then head north this weekend. Good luck old man and every one else.


----------



## jsmith

About 2 weeks of nice weather and the greys should be poppin!


----------



## brushbusterbutch

I have a question for those of you in this area who hunt the reservoirs (Salamonie, Roush FWA, and Mississinewa). I have an area in a creek valley where I annually find scattered yellows. Last Junes' record flooding put this area under water for several days due to reservoir waters backing up into it. Will this help, hurt, or not not make any difference in the 'shrooms popping? Anyone have any experience or an opinion concerning this?


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Butch, I usually hunt higher ground, but I've seen people in the flood plain areas and low creek ditches with bags of morels. Odds are this isn't the 1st time your area has been flooded. So I would keep hunting it like normal. I wouldn't think the water would hurt as long as it's down for awhile.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Thanks. I know that it has flooded before, but it has been several years. I will definitely give it a look.


----------



## Guest

Butch, I've hunted both the Salamonie and the Mississinewa reservoirs for the past 25 years.. A quick little "flash flood" here and there doesn't really seem to have an effect on them.. The ground dries out and the mycelium networks come back to life.. The type of flooding we had last year though, more than likely drowned out the mycelium networks beyond repair.. Parts of the Mississinewa were under water for most of last summer.. You might find one here and there, but it will take a few seasons before they come back in strong numbers.. If your gonna hunt the reservoirs this year, stick to the highest ground you can find..


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Thanks FinderOfTheShrooms. That's what I was afraid of. I had an area 100-200 yards wide and a quarter of a mile long where I found them scattered or in small patches, but it was all under water for at least two weeks. It was kind of my go-to hole. Oh well. I'll start searching higher ground.


----------



## old man

After we get rain today, maybe we might get some. We used to find them by the thousands, especially spikes, and morels, but ever since the drought a couple years ago, we have dropped down to finding much less. I think the drought killed a lot of the underground systems of mushrooms, and the weather seems to be changing too. I think there is something else going on. In the Bible it says the earth will start to wobble, but the authorities won't tell you. Plus at sometime the earth will be moved out of its' place. It says even the birds will be confused on migration. 
I hope we haven't come to that point, because I need some mushrooms-lol But I really do believe the drought really had an ill effect on what we find-now. Good luck-enjoy the woods


----------



## youngestoldman

Found one grey last night. Only had about 10 minutes to spare to look. It's starting


----------



## youngestoldman

Went back out again this morning with my brother and found 34 more right around where I found the one last night


----------



## brushbusterbutch

I posted in the main thread, but a head's up that fresh yellows are up in the Wabash County area! Found around 50 after work this evening in Huntington County. I'm invading Wabash County early in the morning. Time is now to find 'em!


----------



## guff76

Found some greys at miss today. You wont be they only one invading lol was alot of people at res today


----------



## youngestoldman

Between myself and 2 others we found over 400 at the reservoir yesterday. I think it's gonna be a great season


----------



## guff76

Damn thats a good day their prolly be 400 people their today looking lol


----------



## youngestoldman

There is lol I went to a couple other spots this morning and saw trucks parked everywhere.


----------



## Guest

I found a dozen or so yellows this morning in Northern Grant County.. I easily talked to a dozen people though who hadn't found anything though.. It's still a little early, this time next weekend it will be on like Donkey Kong.. 

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;


----------



## brushbusterbutch

I found 50 this morning in Southern Wabash county (Mississinewa Reservoir). I was there almost before it was light enough to see, which was a good idea, because within a couple of hours the hoards descended. I ended up seeing more hunters than mushrooms. I think I saw more hunters today than I've seen in the past three years put together. Went to Huntington Reservoir this afternoon to check a couple of shots. They had signs posted at every pull-off saying no mushroom hunting until 1 PM due to a youth turkey hunt. I went in at 1 and met three guys carrying sacks of 'shrooms out. Grrrrr. Why can't people just follow the rules? Freakin' hipsters.

http://s79.photobucket.com/user/bassinbutch/media/04232016Wabash_zpsvsxmiuav.jpg.html


----------



## Guest

Sounds like your season is off to a good start then Butch.. I'm glad you posted last night when you did, because I wasn't planning on going hunting today at all.. I did the same thing you did, I was in the woods before 7:00 this morning.. I haven't hunted in Huntington County for a long time, but if people are pulling bags of morels out of the reservoir already, then it sounds like that's where I need to be tomorrow morning..


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Got out for an hour after work tonight. Found 8 more yellows, but only 2 were fresh. The older ones probably came up late last week. IF we get some more rain tonight and tomorrow, this weekend should be good. Otherwise, it will be slim pickins.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

I agree with you Butch. I found 7 nice fresh grays Sunday and then tonight I found 20 yellows,but half were no good. One was bigger than a pop can. Not a good sign this early in the season. We need rain like you said or it will be a short season. The cooler temperatures will help I hope.


----------



## Guest

Went out for a couple hours tonight and ended up picking almost 8lbs of greys and yellows.. Half of those came from one dead elm tree.. I did find signs of new growth, found several small yellows down towards the bottom ground.. The ground is starting to dry out though, we need a good soaking rain to keep things moving along.. Check out this video I made tonight, I hit a motherlode on a westward facing bank.. 

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## Guest

Take Two-

[video]http://vid1377.photobucket.com/albums/ah63/mlada303/20160427_164103_zpsj5cvqvvm.mp4[/video]


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Damn!!! Good find, finder. No pun intended. I've only found a couple spots like that in Indiana in my entire shrooming career.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Morelas.. When I was a kid it was common to find them like that around here, but it's been 15 years, easy, since I've came across a spot like that.. Hopefully this means they are starting to make a come back around here.. Tomorrow, rain or shine, I'm going back to hunt directly across the river from where I hunted at today.. I could see them growing on the bank from across the river..


----------



## indy_nebo

Holy cow, nice haul Lada!!! Were those growing right on the river bank? I've NEVER seen them grow that close to the river... I may have to widen my search criteria now...


----------



## guff76

Congrats fos hell i figured around the river it would be thick with grass n weeds but that all looks bare. Hopefully you can get to other side of river today with the rain we getting


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Great Video! I can't wait to get back out there after the rain last night and today.


----------



## old man

After my granddaughter found a big mess of spikes, and few grey, day before yesterday, I checked several of my old spots that used to be real hot spike ares, but never seen any toadstools or mushrooms of any kind, and the may apples were strange, one group was full leafed out, others were just breaking ground. Same on flowers. I think I will run onto some morels, maybe a wk from now. At 85, I still enjoy being out there. 






day before yesterday, i looked at some of my old woods that used to produce spikes, but never seen anything. Woods was dry. Some may apples just coming up and other patches all bloomed out all in the same woods. Strange things to see. A couple of my friends have run on to a few here and there-so I will keep looking just because I can still do it at 85. I like to hear from you other people who enjoy being out there-camping, turkey hunting, fishing, mushrooms etc.


----------



## old man

OOPS, I thought I deleted one of those. lol


----------



## Guest

Thanks Butch and Guff.. Guff- In most spots along the river the veg is starting to get pretty high.. The spot I was in yesterday though only gets a few hours of direct sunlight each day.. I tried going back to get the shrooms across the river today, but it was just to muddy to climb on those steep banks.. I did found 20 smaller yellows on my hike back there though, so today wasn't a total bust.. Did I see you post that you were from Landess? Are you familiar with Mount Etna? We use to do pretty good shrooming along the river back there..


----------



## guff76

Fos yeah a lil bit never went shrooming at salamonie but have fished back their might have to try it sometime


----------



## kosciuskomo

Old man, I've been wondering the same thing about what happened to the spikes. We used to find nice patches in nearly every woods,now their all but gone. I've found 1 after about 10 hours hunting in tri-county. So far I have 15 grays and yellows all from two live ash trees. Dead elm and sycamore just arn't producing. What's worst than not finding mushrooms is the trash people are leaving in our woods. Do people just not care anymore? For more than 10,000 years, the people that lived hear loved and cared for this land, and in less than a 100, we've trashed it. So shameful. What's so hard about carrying a bottle or can out of the woods. I feel sorry for the people who do this,they just don't see the beauty around them.


----------



## guff76

Kosciuskomo i hear that about the trash in the woods its a damn shame people throw their trash in the woods its all about being to lazy to carry it back out hell they wasn't lazy carrying it in


----------



## old man

My 4o yr old grandson and I found 6 fresh morels yesterday, behind some other hunters--private woods. Looked like a herd of elephants beat us there-lol--wabash


----------



## hippyshroomdude

I found 8 nice fresh Yellows two days ago. All around dead elm trees.


----------



## old man

Well, I hunted for 2-1/2 hrs in a woods that used to produce thousands for me, and I only found 26 morel. That wore this old 85 yr old body out. However, I think they will continue coming up as long as this cold then warm weather continues.


----------



## guff76

Well lets hope so old man i just need i good last batch for a good meal. I know what you mean about your woods some that iv hunted for many years and they did produce know they dont grow any at all.


----------



## guff76

How goes it in grant, Wabash, Miami, Huntington, Madison counties?


----------



## steelwheels99

guff76 said:


> How goes it in grant, Wabash, Miami, Huntington, Madison counties?


I was in Miami on Saturday and found a few, looked prime but a little early, I will be headed back on Thursday or Friday morning to the Mississinewa state forest


----------



## brushbusterbutch

I found 68 fresh grays and yellows Sunday in Wabash Co. They were growing in low lying areas. I found 4 in Huntington County yesterday on higher ground but they were dry. Today and tomorrow's rain should get them going good.

To steelwheels, I hunted Mississinewa state forest for the first time last year. Didn't do any good, but it's very large and I imagine a person would have to spend a lot of time there to find good spots.


----------



## guff76

brushbusterbutch said:


> I found 68 fresh grays and yellows Sunday in Wabash Co. They were growing in low lying areas. I found 4 in Huntington County yesterday on higher ground but they were dry. Today and tomorrow's rain should get them going good.
> 
> To steelwheels, I hunted Mississinewa state forest for the first time last year. Didn't do any good, but it's very large and I imagine a person would have to spend a lot of time there to find good spots.


Yea alot of time n miss all the other people


----------



## guff76

Gonna go to the mighty missisenwa tomorrow n friday to a couple spots, won't mess with it over the weekend will be to many other people out, that's when you head for the private woods


----------



## jeff smith

Our season is so late this year


----------



## old man

I havent been out yet, but my grand daughter found a doz spikes and a couple small morel-Miami county


----------



## shane crump

jeff smith said:


> Our season is so late this year


im hoping that its still going to be a good year we need rain now


----------



## shane crump

im going out tomm so im hoping to find at least supper for a couple nights


----------



## old man

I will hit my hottest spots tomorrow. One of my granddaughters has found some spikes. And a small morel.


----------



## old man

guff76 said:


> Well lets hope so old man i just need i good last batch for a good meal. I know what you mean about your woods some that iv hunted for many years and they did produce know they dont grow any at all.


Tomorrow I will hunt a good woods near LaFontaine, that produced pretty good last year, but nothing like it did before the drought


----------



## old man

guff76 said:


> Gonna go to the mighty missisenwa tomorrow n friday to a couple spots, won't mess with it over the weekend will be to many other people out, that's when you head for the private woods


Good luck on Missiniwa-there are many good spots I used to walk way back too, but at 87 I park as close as I can to a few spots I know. LOL.


----------



## guff76

old man said:


> Tomorrow I will hunt a good woods near LaFontaine, that produced pretty good last year, but nothing like it did before the drought


Good luck I'd think they be popping


----------



## guff76

old man said:


> Good luck on Missiniwa-there are many good spots I used to walk way back too, but at 87 I park as close as I can to a few spots I know. LOL.


Yea I here ya but going deep is the thing to do sometime but very understandable


----------



## guff76

@old man did you do any good other day? Went to miss Saturday afternoon n found 7. Their was definitely alot of people out


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Where were you today, Brown Co St Park is happening. My guess is that 2
> 
> weeks from now you will still find them. Sunny spots are where we found them and there is a lot of North facing hills.


I was at mississinewa res this afternoon n found 7 Grey's. Was like shit that pic of Tess holding the one look like a pipe. Hell that one maybe two of ones you all found was about equal to all the ones I've found so far, right around 20, they have all been about 1 inch. I have found them all in same area since last Saturday. A hipster had been 10-15 feet away from the ones found today cause found cig butt


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Where were you today, Brown Co St Park is happening. My guess is that 2
> 
> weeks from now you will still find them. Sunny spots are where we found them and there is a lot of North facing hills.


Yea the pics you all posted looked cool! Maybe sometime can hook up n go out for a walk. @finderoftheshrooms is in this county also so maybe all could n @br5 is in Kokomo so we all nearby


----------



## guff76

@T tom yea it's about to really start around here


----------

